# Military Retirement as of 2017



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

FYI - - I got this from USAA website.

(1) Before 2018 With Greater Than or Equal To 12 Years of Service
as of 12/31/17 for *Active Duty*. 
*Guard/Reserve* earned 4,320 _or more_ points by 2018.
*No Changes* You're under the old system.
____________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________
(2) Before 2018 With Less than 12 years of service
on 12/31/17 for *Active Duty*. 
*Guard/Reserve* earned _less than_ 4,320 points by 2018.
*Your Choice* You can remain in the old retirement plan or opt for the new one. 
You must make your choice in *2018.*
____________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________
(3) 2018 or later Active Duty and Guard / Reserve
*New Status:* You'll be under the new "Blended Retirement System."


----------

